# I have twrp but I can't find downloads anywhere



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I had a problem yesterday and I tried to flash a rom but had the wrong gapps so when I rebooted the phone went crazy and everything was gone except a romantic I pushed when I very first started, now in my downloads any new rom and gapps I download I can't find! Any ideas guys? Thanks
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Was it a 4.2 ROM? 4.2 moves all your storage to a 0 folder on the sdcard..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

No it was jelly 10

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

It's 4.1.2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I can see my new Roms on my ES Explorer but when I go into recovery they are not in my Twrp downloads area or anywhere else for that matter I'm going crazy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

